# Alum Creek Spillway



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I noticed there's only one area on the spillway that catches saugeyes constantly when its low. Tried other spots for hours and no bite.

Notice its the same people there day and night at that area catching a lot of fish. 

Need to find a better area lol. Damn it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Its a big area down there,move around an fan cast


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Keep at it, you will be rewarded!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Consequently, catch Muskie when they're releasing water. So I'm told.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Place is full of Muskie , I’ve caught 5 at one time this time of year


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Farmhand said:


> Place is full of Muskie , I’ve caught 5 at one time this time of year


Low pool or during a release of water?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Lazy 8 said:


> Low pool or during a release of water?


I’ve caught them consistently in both but better during water release. I caught one with a rouge stuck in his head 2 years ago lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Its actually fun to watch. But if your ever down there wben the waters low,but they turn the pump on when your down there an it starts coming up. You start seeing small crappie an stunted shad flowing down stream then comes the big boils an splashes from all the muskie starting to put thefeed bag on. 
Ive caught muskie down there with the water half way up the rocks up past the sidewalk.. .


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Its actually fun to watch. But if your ever down there wben the waters low,but they turn the pump on when your down there an it starts coming up. You start seeing small crappie an stunted shad flowing down stream then comes the big boils an splashes from all the muskie starting to put thefeed bag on.
> Ive caught muskie down there with the water half way up the rocks up past the sidewalk.. .


I like it that way better. Less snags lol


----------

